# Finally



## Tim/Robin (Mar 31, 2009)

After 180 days this time, we welcome IHOP to the world. The picture is very poor, taken with my phone. More certainly will come tomorrow, trying to leave the little one alone tonight. Different mother, a lot longer incubation time. It will be interesting to see if all of hers take significantly longer than the other female's. We are keeping track of all the data.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 31, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW! Any more updates/pics on Auntie J?

I was looking at her pics the other day....darn is she a cutie! If I was to get another species, it would be a pancake! If you are ever lookin for homes, hit me up 

Does this one have any extra scutes?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 31, 2009)

AJ is doing very well. She has more than doubled her weight. She is up to 35 grams. She is going to her permanent home tomorrow. Our oldest daughter is a bit upset about her leaving. 

As for this new one, we have not seen her carapace yet. She/he is still in the egg. Probably tomorrow we will get to see the carapace.


----------



## Candy (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations can't wait till tomorrow to see more of your new little one.  Candy


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats great news Tim & Robin  Is this one from the female you got from me?

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Apr 1, 2009)

Ooooooo thats so exciting Tim/Robin !! I can't wait to see more pics !!!!!

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 1, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Thats great news Tim & Robin  Is this one from the female you got from me?
> 
> Danny



Yes it is. It is her first egg. So far all that she has laid have been fertile.  More pictures to come later. She/He is completely out of the shell, has a much smaller yolk sac this time, no extra scutes!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 1, 2009)

IHOP made his way out today! Here are some photos.


----------



## jorrow (Apr 1, 2009)

to cute


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the cutie 
She is adorable!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Omg! I just love the little lopsided babies! Congrats!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!! S/he is so cute..


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2009)

What an adorable fella! Love the name , it's one of two names I have had for awhile if I ever get any pancakes.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Apr 1, 2009)

Too dang cute! Congrats on IHOP!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 1, 2009)

AWWWWWWW IHOP is beautiful !!!! Is it a he/she? So exciting, and SO small, aww!


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 2, 2009)

wow. what kind of tortoise is he? soo cutee
is that carapace will be like that forever or will change?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tim/Robin, Congratulations on Ihop and Congrats to Granpatort Danny. S/he is a cutie. Seems odd to see a little hatchling so flat.  But so adorable. again congrats.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> wow. what kind of tortoise is he? soo cutee
> is that carapace will be like that forever or will change?



It is a Pancake tort. The carapace will stay flat but the pattern will change as he/she grows. Either tonight or tomorrow she/he will get moved to the NICU. There is still a pea size yolk sac. The plastron is almost completely flattened out, amazing.


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats on another little darling.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 5, 2009)

more pictures please!!


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 5, 2009)

She/he is beautiful . I love her shell and the comparison to the equal packet was like WOW so little.

Dawna


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 8, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> more pictures please!!



Ok, Meg, here they are. God forbid you GIVE Robin a reason to post more photos! Oh, and stay tuned, we have more hatchlings on the way.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful! Do all your babies go to friends? I've been looking into pancakes


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 8, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Beautiful! Do all your babies go to friends? I've been looking into pancakes



No, only some happen to be spoken for


----------



## desertsss (Apr 9, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That is the most adorable little guy I think I have ever seen. Congrats! How many more do you have on the way?


----------



## sendie (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh! That is just the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time! Congratulations!


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Apr 9, 2009)

One side of brain says "I want, I want, I want!"
Other side says "NO, NO, NO!"
Life isn't fair. 

He's such a little cutie. Can't wait to see all of them hatched and together for a pic.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 9, 2009)

very adorable, congratualtions!!!!


----------

